
USA vs. World (COVID) FAA Flight Data - artur_makly
https://youtu.be/Lpg-zUKp29A
======
artur_makly
Murica..please remain seated. We are experiencing a slight turbulence in the
collective consciousness.

~~~
artur_makly
more stats/
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/02/us/coronaviru...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/04/02/us/coronavirus-
social-distancing.html)

~~~
artur_makly
[https://flightradar.live/en/flight-
tracker/](https://flightradar.live/en/flight-tracker/)

